# Kubota L2900



## LB Walker (Aug 30, 2019)

I purchased a Kubota L2900 tractor without implements.
I have been looking for a used bucket/frontend loader but was getting impatient. So I went to a Kubota dealership to price one. I was told they didn't make anything that would fit my tractor. (Of course they cold sell me a new tractor)! 
Is this true?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

According to Tractordata.com, the LA480 / 481 was designed for that tractor.


----------

